# Apostas Temperaturas - Escolha de estações



## David sf (1 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

Boas,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se no próximo sábado, dia 6 de agosto. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:


Os membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (27 a 30 de junho de 2015), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia 2 de agosto às 23:59, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso. Os restantes membros poderão sugerir a estação a escolher;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.

Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às 23:59 de terça-feira, 2 de agosto. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade.

Classificação final do último concurso:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2016 às 21:25)

Reguengos, S. P. do Corval (IPMA).


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2016 às 22:53)

Sugeriria a estação do Cabo Raso e a do Pinhão, Santa Bárbara.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Sugiro a estação de Tomar


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

Sugiro a estação de Alvega.


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Monção


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

Bom , já que houve alguém que meteu a minha terra ao barulho sugiro * Mora*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

Excelente, mais uma boa iniciativa.
As apostas continuarão a ser apenas nas máximas?
Era porreiro juntar as mínimas,embora entenda perfeitamente o trabalhão que dá.


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2016 às 07:23)

Em princípio também se incluirão as mínimas.

Tendo sido já escolhida a estação de Reguengos, a Amareleja não acho que faça sentido. Tentem escolher estações bem distribuídas espacialmente e não se esqueçam que as que normalmente decidem o vencedor e são as mais interessantes de apostar costumam situar-se no litoral.


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Ago 2016 às 08:35)

David sf disse:


> Em princípio também se incluirão as mínimas.
> 
> Tendo sido já escolhida a estação de Reguengos, a Amareleja não acho que faça sentido. Tentem escolher estações bem distribuídas espacialmente e não se esqueçam que as que normalmente decidem o vencedor e são as mais interessantes de apostar costumam situar-se no litoral.



Julguei que pudesse escolher uma qualquer.... Alterada entao.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2016 às 08:50)

Sugiro a estação do IPMA de *Dunas de Mira*.


----------



## Thomar (2 Ago 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia! 
Visto que fiquei em 6º lugar no ano passado nas apostas e sendo natural de Tomar,
 a minha escolha recai obviamente para a estação *Tomar - Valdonas *da rede *IPMA.*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2016 às 09:48)

Elvas- ipma


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Ago 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

Logo que também há apostas para as mínimas, sugiro Portalegre. Sei que os primeiros classificados do ano passado têm prioridade, mas deixo a minha sugestão


----------



## vitamos (2 Ago 2016 às 09:54)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Julguei que pudesse escolher uma qualquer.... Alterada entao.




RamalhoMR: O que o David sf mencionou foi uma sugestão, para tornar as apostas mais "complicadas" e fornecer um maior grau de dificuldade.

Para já apenas podes SUGERIR e não ESCOLHER estações. Lê o primeiro post com as regras


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

Se acharem uma estação válida, sugiro Vales, Aljezur: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2

Caso contrário, escolho a estação de Aljezur do IPMA.


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2016 às 16:32)

Miranda do Douro.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2016 às 21:20)

*Almada, P. Rainha *do IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

david 6 disse:


> *Almada, P. Rainha *do IPMA



Ui bela escolha.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Aqui vai uma sugestão: Zebreira (IPMA).


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

Sugestão: *Faro (Aeroporto)*

Prefiro as estações oficiais do IPMA por uma questão de mais fácil acesso e consulta de dados quase em tempo real, bem como a facilidade de consultar facilmente os últimos dias... para além de darem *dados oficiais* (as outras muito bem, mas não representam dados oficiais).


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2016 às 23:33)

Escolho a estação *Porto P.Rubras* ( IPMA )


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

Escolho* Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)*.

A partir de agora qualquer membro pode escolher uma estação a concurso. Já estão escolhidas 8, portanto há 4 vagas a preencher. As 4 primeiras estações a serem escolhidas a partir deste momento entrarão no concurso.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2016 às 00:16)

*Dunas de Mira*(IPMA)


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Ago 2016 às 00:37)

Boa noite. Eu cá escolho* Viseu (cidade) do IPMA*, já que julgo ser uma das estações menos escolhida  para concursos desta índole.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

Pinhão, Santa Bárbara.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 00:45)

Pra complicar: Penhas Douradas (IPMA)


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

Aí estão as 12, venha lá esse concurso.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 01:28)

Também queria o Cabo Raso, mas não se pode ter tudo. 
_Let the game begin! _


----------

